# Maxie



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

*sigh*
I was just remembering Maxie, my sweet, giant, fluffy, smelly dog. we had her since we were like 5. She was about 9 went. At the time, I tried just to take my mind off it, and it worked, I went to the concert as planned, but now, 3 weeks later, it's catching up with me. It isn't really that different, with her not around, just not seeing her sweet smiling face when I get home. i miss her, I never really cried, but I was in shock and relieved when Emily got there to pick me up for the concert. I'll never forget Maxie, she was too sweet to forget, but I suppose it was a good thing she went so quickly, she looked to be in pain for a few minutes before. But I still miss her.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. People deal with grief in different ways. You are very strong but very sensitive. She lived with a wonderful family so very long.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Sometimes we block the pain at first ..and it catches with us later. We go through a period of mourning wether we want to or not, each of us in our own way. Our pets know we love them and we'll wait for us when we'll cross as well. Untill then we must find joy in the memories they have left us.
Maxie was such a wonderful pet to you, I can se why you miss her. I am sure she is looking down and wishing you weren't hurt.
I hope you can come to terms with it ((hugs))
Rest in Peace Maxie


----------

